# Weight of the 2012 18" twister wheel?



## 12TURBO (Jul 29, 2012)

I have the 19" 2012 Tornado wheels on my 2012 Turbo Beetle and I removed one wheel and weighed the 19" tornado wheel and tire and it was 54.5 lbs. The weight was much more than I expected so I looked up the tire weight at Tirerack and it was listed at 24 lbs. So if I subtract the 24lbs from the 54.5lbs I get 30.5lbs for the tornado wheel weight. I know that there is weight in the tire pressure sensoe and the balance weights but that is maybe 1 pound and that leaves me to estimate the 19" tornado wheel at aprox. 29 to 30lbs. Can someone please remove one of their 2012 18" twister wheels and weigh it with the mounted tire and report the weight or if anyone knows the weight of the 2012 18" twister wheels without tires that would be also be good. BTW I am new here but I did try the search before I posted TIA.


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

12TURBO said:


> I have the 19" 2012 Tornado wheels on my 2012 Turbo Beetle and I removed one wheel and weighed the 19" tornado wheel and tire and it was 54.5 lbs. The weight was much more than I expected so I looked up the tire weight at Tirerack and it was listed at 24 lbs. So if I subtract the 24lbs from the 54.5lbs I get 30.5lbs for the tornado wheel weight. I know that there is weight in the tire pressure sensoe and the balance weights but that is maybe 1 pound and that leaves me to estimate the 19" tornado wheel at aprox. 29 to 30lbs. Can someone please remove one of their 2012 18" twister wheels and weigh it with the mounted tire and report the weight or if anyone knows the weight of the 2012 18" twister wheels without tires that would be also be good. BTW I am new here but I did try the search before I posted TIA.


 If I am right the Tornado wheel is a cast Aluminum rim, which if it weighs 20-30 lbs sounds about right for the mass Of the rim


----------



## 12TURBO (Jul 29, 2012)

jpitzer4 said:


> If I am right the Tornado wheel is a cast Aluminum rim, which if it weighs 20-30 lbs sounds about right for the mass Of the rim


 Thanks for your response but I want to get info on the 18" TWISTER wheel as I already have a good estimate of the Tornado wheels that are on my car at 29-30 lbs. (54.5lbs with tire) If anyone has the weight on the 18" TWISTER wheel and tire or 18" TWISTER wheel only please post your findings. No disrespect intended but a 10lbs spread on the estimate of a wheel is huge.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

12TURBO said:


> Thanks for your response but I want to get info on the 18" TWISTER wheel as I already have a good estimate of the Tornado wheels that are on my car at 29-30 lbs. (54.5lbs with tire) If anyone has the weight on the 18" TWISTER wheel and tire or 18" TWISTER wheel only please post your findings. No disrespect intended but a 10lbs spread on the estimate of a wheel is huge.


 It might be worth a shot to speak to your VW Parts Dept and ask him if he can give you any 
specifics? If you were purchasing a wheel from them I would think that they could get weight 
information even if only for shipping cost purposes.


----------



## 12TURBO (Jul 29, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> It might be worth a shot to speak to your VW Parts Dept and ask him if he can give you any
> specifics? If you were purchasing a wheel from them I would think that they could get weight
> information even if only for shipping cost purposes.


 I called my dealer and the parts guy said they could not find the weight for the 18" Twister wheel but he knew a dealer that had them in stock. I called the dealer who had the wheels in stock and they did not know the weight of the wheel but they did weigh the 18" twister wheel in the shipping box and the weight was 35lbs. If the packing material and box weight was aprox 5lbs then the 18" Twister would weight about 30lbs like the 19" Tornado I have on my 2012 Turbo Beetle. 

I have no way of knowing how much of the 35lbs is packing material and box but it does seem like the 2012 turbo Beetle has some heavy wheels mounted from the factory. 

I read somewhere on Vortex that a guy did the same thing I did and weighed the stock 18" wheel & tire combo on his new GTI and he reported that he found his 18" GTI wheels & tires to weigh 49 lbs each. The 49lbs for the GTI is still on the heavy side but that seems to be about 5lbs a wheel &tire less than the Turbo Beetle. I think this might contribute to the 0-60 time advantage that the GTI holds over the Turbo Beetle even though they have the same power rating and the GTI has a heavier car weight.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Unless it's the steely spare, any 17"-19" wheel from VW is heavy... too heavy. Aftermarket wheels are available should you wish to improve acceleration, suspension dynamic, ride and fuel mileage.


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

I got a chance to weigh one of mine today. I bought some new rims & snow tires from Tire Rack for this upcoming winter, and took off one of the stock wheels to test fit the new snows. The wheel plus tire came in at about 53.5lbs (this scale only has a resolution of .5lb, so not all that accurate, but good enough for gross measurements). I have the Bridgestone Turanzas on there, which tire rakc lists at 24lbs, so that would be about 29lbs for the wheel. Bummer. For comparison, the new wheels I got (MSW type 14, 16x7) with snow tires weighs about 44lbs. So that's a savings of 9lbs / corner with the snows. I'm curious to see how the Beetle feels with these wheels / tires this winter (and whether or not it affects mileage). If it's noticably different, I'll be shopping for some lighter weight 18s to replace the twisters. Which is a bummer, because I kind of like the way the twister's look. 

GTarr


----------



## 12TURBO (Jul 29, 2012)

GTarr said:


> I got a chance to weigh one of mine today. I bought some new rims & snow tires from Tire Rack for this upcoming winter, and took off one of the stock wheels to test fit the new snows. The wheel plus tire came in at about 53.5lbs (this scale only has a resolution of .5lb, so not all that accurate, but good enough for gross measurements). I have the Bridgestone Turanzas on there, which tire rakc lists at 24lbs, so that would be about 29lbs for the wheel. Bummer. For comparison, the new wheels I got (MSW type 14, 16x7) with snow tires weighs about 44lbs. So that's a savings of 9lbs / corner with the snows. I'm curious to see how the Beetle feels with these wheels / tires this winter (and whether or not it affects mileage). If it's noticably different, I'll be shopping for some lighter weight 18s to replace the twisters. Which is a bummer, because I kind of like the way the twister's look.
> 
> GTarr


Thanks, this is the info I was looking for. I think a 29-30 lbs wheel is way too much for this car. A wheel that is 18-20lbs should make a big difference in accelleration, handling, braking, and miles per gallon.


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

Agreed, these are some heavy shoes. I've been trying to sell off the old wheels / tires I had from my previous car (Enkei RPO2, 17x8, et40, wheel + tire = 45lbs), because I thought they wouldn't fit (5x114.3 bolt pattern). However, yesterday I discovered wobble bolts, which means that I should be able to get these on the Beetle! I still need to figure out if the offset is ok. So I guess I'm going to rethink selling them. However, I had kind of made up my mind on replacing the stock wheels (eventually) with some Team Dynamics Pro Race 1.2 in white.... Decisions decisions decisions!

GTarr


----------

